# What Is It? - #23



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm back with a vengeance, here's my twenty-third brain-burner ...



Made of metal, approx. 4" diameter. I believe they are still in use today. 

*What Is It?*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

A cigar clipper???


----------



## Anne (Jul 14, 2013)

I gotta go along with Pappy on this one; sure looks like it.....


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Why oh why oh why did I ever wish to see "What Is It?" again?!?!?

A circumciser . . . ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2013)

Pappy said:


> A cigar clipper???





Anne said:


> I gotta go along with Pappy on this one; sure looks like it.....



No, not a cigar clipper, although that's a very good guess.



That Guy said:


> Why oh why oh why did I ever wish to see "What Is It?" again?!?!?
> 
> A circumciser . . . ?



I KNEW you were going to say that! I just KNEW it!

GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike.

Alas ... no.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

Pipe or hose cutter?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 14, 2013)

Lamp wick trimmer ??


----------



## Anne (Jul 14, 2013)

It looks like part of an old piece of jewelry, but I doubt it.....

what room would it be mostly used in??  Or the barn, maybe???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pipe or hose cutter?





Phantom said:


> Lamp wick trimmer ??



Neither, sorry. As always, though, interesting guesses. 



Anne said:


> It looks like part of an old piece of jewelry, but I doubt it.....
> 
> what room would it be mostly used in??  Or the barn, maybe???



Well, I suppose it _could_ be used in _any_ room, but I believe it was mainly used in the kitchen or dining room.

I feel bad for y'all - here, I'll tell you what it is ...



It's a happy face!



Naw, just kidding ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like a character from a kiddy TV show...:stirthepot:    ....  or some kind of bottle/can opener


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

Cork remover?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2013)

It looks like something  that you could put your fingers through to get a good grip on it. Maybe some kind of a bottle opener  ?


----------



## Anne (Jul 14, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It looks like something  that you could put your fingers through to get a good grip on it. Maybe some kind of a bottle opener  ?



Yes!!  Like a scissor-type thing; put your fingers in and it cuts something...somehow???  :dunno:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Somethin' to do with food prep?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 15, 2013)

Jewlers Eyepiece ?....... Dunno :distrust:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

2 goes. 
1. Spaghetti trimmer
2. Finger print remover for the unwary or clumsy.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Is it an old fashioned plumbing pipe holder_


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2013)

How about a 
napkin and cutlery holder ?????


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Is it used to trim the bristles on a shaving brush???_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> ....  or some kind of bottle/can opener





SeaBreeze said:


> Cork remover?





Happyflowerlady said:


> It looks like something  that you could put your fingers through to get a good grip on it. Maybe some kind of a bottle opener  ?





Anne said:


> Yes!!  Like a scissor-type thing; put your fingers in and it cuts something...somehow???





Phantom said:


> Jewlers Eyepiece ?....... Dunno





Diwundrin said:


> 2 goes.
> 1. Spaghetti trimmer
> 2. Finger print remover for the unwary or clumsy.





Jillaroo said:


> _Is it an old fashioned plumbing pipe holder_





Steve said:


> How about a napkin and cutlery holder ?????





Jillaroo said:


> _Is it used to trim the bristles on a shaving brush???_



No to all! Excellent guesses though. 




			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> Something used in food prep



You're getting warmer ... 

Actually, Di's "spaghetti trimmer" should be put in with your comment as getting warmer ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

Green bean clipper?


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2013)

spaghetti measurer


----------



## TICA (Jul 15, 2013)

A sausage maker of some kind - thinking when the meat goes through a tube, this is the tool that cuts them into individual sausages?

Have you shown us the whole thing, or have you left parts out of the picture?  I know how tricky you can be Phil!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Green bean clipper?





Steve said:


> spaghetti measurer





TICA said:


> A sausage maker of some kind - thinking when the meat goes through a tube, this is the tool that cuts them into individual sausages?
> 
> Have you shown us the whole thing, or have you left parts out of the picture?  I know how tricky you can be Phil!!!!!



You're all in the right room of the house, but you're holding the wrong ingredients. 

TICA - LOL, yes, I'm showing the whole thing *[HINT]* WHEN IT IS AT REST. *[/HINT]*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## TICA (Jul 15, 2013)

So when the two smaller parts are pulled together, the middle closes resulting in cutting or chopping something?  We have to guess what object it is being used on?


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2013)

Tica..
Whatever happened to a knife ???

I don't think it is to cut something as much as it is to measure something..
Most likely I am wrong, of course.........

If you pull the 2 rings, perhaps a blade comes out and cuts something in a circular motion.. 

MAYBE !!!!  However that doesn't sound logical .....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

TICA said:


> So when the two smaller parts are pulled together, the middle closes resulting in cutting or chopping something?  We have to guess what object it is being used on?



That is how it functions, yes, and yes, you have to name the object it is used upon, since it is designed _specifically_ for that object and that object alone. 

... it's just a matter of time now ... looking forward to seeing single-word posts of "Steak" and "Grapefruit"


----------



## TICA (Jul 15, 2013)

carrots


----------



## Phantom (Jul 15, 2013)

Pasta Spaghetti Measure Kitchen Measuring Tool ??


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

If I can't take the heat of coming up with the answer I'm gettin' out of the kitchen...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2013)

Lemon squeezer, ravioli maker?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2013)

Dough cutter to make rolls?


----------



## Anne (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh, my brain hurts...................Slicing something.  Too small to slice tomatoes.  Pickle slicer??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2013)

Potato peeler or onion slicer??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

TICA said:


> carrots





Phantom said:


> Pasta Spaghetti Measure Kitchen Measuring Tool ??





That Guy said:


> If I can't take the heat of coming up with the answer I'm gettin' out of the kitchen...





SeaBreeze said:


> Lemon squeezer, ravioli maker?





SeaBreeze said:


> Dough cutter to make rolls?





Anne said:


> Oh, my brain hurts...................Slicing something.  Too small to slice tomatoes.  Pickle slicer??





SeaBreeze said:


> Potato peeler or onion slicer??




Not carrots
Nor pasta
Not lemons or dough
Not taters or onions
Ravioli? No go.

Not tomatoes
Nor pickles
You're all very warm
Except for That Guy
But then, that's just the norm. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2013)

Apple corer?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Apple corer?



No, and I'm sorry but that just brought to mind the classic _Honeymooners_ "Chef of the Future" sketch - "Can it core a apple?" ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Sausage cutter??_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

Please tell me it's not for slicing Bananas.  I will lose the will to live when people get that lazy.


----------



## Anne (Jul 15, 2013)

An old egg slicer??  I can't see how that would work, but seems like it would slice something softer, and when we used the egg slicer tonight, I thought, maybe......??


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_You might be onto something there Anne, it could be used for chopping the tops of boiled eggs_


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2013)

I think Jillaroo's got it.:bounce:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 16, 2013)

_With the help of Anne:hair:_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Sausage cutter??_





Diwundrin said:


> Please tell me it's not for slicing Bananas.  I will lose the will to live when people get that lazy.



Not for sausages or 'nanas, sorry.



Anne said:


> An old egg slicer??  I can't see how that would work, but seems like it would slice something softer, and when we used the egg slicer tonight, I thought, maybe......??



*DING! DING! DING! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!*

It is indeed a *Soft Boiled Egg Cutter!*



This vintage cutter is identical to the ones available today. The soft-boiled egg sits in an egg cup (you have lots of THOSE sitting around, right?) and the top is cut off to eat the egg with a spoon, right from the shell. 

*Congrats Anne and Honorable Back-Up Mention for Jillaroo! *


----------



## That Guy (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not lettin' that thing near my eggs!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations Anne (and Jillaroo)!   Sifu, do you mean a hard-boiled egg slicer, not soft??


----------



## Anne (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow; we got one, Jillaroo!!!  

Seabreeze, I bet he means soft-boiled, cuz that way you just slice off the top, and spoon out the rest.  A regular egg-slicer would make mush out of a soft-boiled egg.  Just thought of that now, tho..................


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations Anne (and Jillaroo)!   Sifu, do you mean a hard-boiled egg slicer, not soft??





Anne said:


> Wow; we got one, Jillaroo!!!
> 
> Seabreeze, I bet he means soft-boiled, cuz that way you just slice off the top, and spoon out the rest.  A regular egg-slicer would make mush out of a soft-boiled egg.  Just thought of that now, tho..................



Anne is right - I meant _soft_-boiled egg. Hard-boiled you could just crack the whole thing apart like an Easter egg, but with soft-boiled (at least as I understand it) the yolk is still liquid.


----------



## bannie (Jul 17, 2013)

I have one of these it is for cutting the top off a boiled egg.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Anne is right - I meant _soft_-boiled egg. Hard-boiled you could just crack the whole thing apart like an Easter egg, but with soft-boiled (at least as I understand it) the yolk is still liquid.



Oops!  Guess since I don't eat either, I just assumed it would be hard boiled.  I only eat omelets/scrambled.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 18, 2013)

HOW TO TELL A FRESH EGG FROM HARD BOILED..... jUST GIVE IT A SPIN
a HARD BOILED WILL SPIN FREE AND FAST BUT A FRESH ONE SPINS SLOW AND WOBBLY

JUST SOME USELESS TRIVIA


----------



## veejay (Jul 18, 2013)

It's a gadget for cutting off the top of  boiled egg.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 18, 2013)

_Veejay it's already been answered,but good guess see the posts below number 45_


----------



## That Guy (Jul 18, 2013)

Phantom said:


> HOW TO TELL A FRESH EGG FROM HARD BOILED..... jUST GIVE IT A SPIN
> a HARD BOILED WILL SPIN FREE AND FAST BUT A FRESH ONE SPINS SLOW AND WOBBLY
> 
> JUST SOME USELESS TRIVIA



Of course, the old faithful Drop Test is more fun . . .


----------



## veejay (Jul 19, 2013)

OOPS  didn't read all the previous posts


----------

